# ASUS -ROG Strix XG32VQ  Erfahrungen?



## bizkid85 (17. September 2018)

Ich überlege den o.g Monitor mit meinem Alten Monitor zu ersetzen. Nur werde ich nicht ganz klar was es mit den 144Hz aufsich hat....ich habe in einem Test gelesen das die 144Hz nur über FreeSync laufen..was ja nur mit AMD Gpu's funktioniert....kann ich dann Überhaupt mit meiner GTX 1080 die 144Hz nutzen? Gibt ws Preisliche Alternativen zum Asus? 



32" (81,28cm) Asus ROG Strix XG32VQ schwarz/grau 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / | Mindfactory.de


----------



## markus1612 (17. September 2018)

Um die FreeSync-Funktion, also die Synchronisation der Bildwiederholfrequenz mit den ausgegebenen FPS innerhalb der Range, zu nutzen, braucht man zwingend eine AMD GPU, nicht aber für den normalen 144Hz Betrieb.

Bzgl. Alternativen: Monitore mit Diagonale ab 30", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bizkid85 (18. September 2018)

Ok danke. Dann wurde das falsch ausgedrückt....macht es sinn den Monitor für Nvidia GPUs zu nutzen? Oder gibt's Alternative


----------



## Acoustico (18. September 2018)

Ich habe den Asus XG32VQ (mit einer GTX 1080 Ti) und bin mit dem Monitor super zufrieden. Du musst halt selbst für dich entscheiden ob du G-Sync benötigst oder nicht. Mit Tearing habe ich bei 144Hz gar keine Probleme. Wenn du aber Spiele mit nicht so hohen Frameraten spielst kann G-Sync schon nett sein. Dafür zahlst du aber auch fast 200€ Aufpreis für den Modul. Da ich meistens nur Spiele benutze wo ich weit mehr als 144 FPS habe brauche ich selbst diesen Zusatz nicht.

Alternativen mit G-Sync wären der Acer Predator Z1 Z321QUbmiphzx oder der LG Electronics 32GK850G.


----------



## compisucher (18. September 2018)

Testsieger lt. PCGH 10/18 ist der hier:
Samsung C32HG70 ab €' '506,72 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland = ab 550 €


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. September 2018)

Es gibt ne ganze Reihe an Monitoren mit dem gleichen AUO-Panel, wie ihn der Asus XG32VQ hat: Monitore im Preisvergleich

Lediglich der Samsung C32HG70 hat ein anderes Panel, ist aber ansonsten ziemlich ähnlich. Nur unterstützt der Samsung schon Freesync 2 HDR - das hat der den Konkurrenten voraus. Hab sie übrigens alle getestet, der Vergleich ist im aktuellen Heft.

Arbeite gerade mit dem XG32VQ und einer GTX 1080 Ti und habe Freesync zum Laufen bekommen  Im Prinzip nach dieser Anleitung: Freesync on an Nvidia GPU (through an AMD GPU) : hardware Mehr dazu auch im nächsten Heft. Ist ne spannende Sache.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2018)

Der Asus hat das gleiche Panel wie der Samsung, wie kommst du auf AUO?
Wüsste jetzt nur von den beiden LG 32KG850 dass die ein AUO Panel haben.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. September 2018)

Hm, stimmt leider. Leider deswegen, weil ich nicht recht hatte. 

Im Test ist mir aufgefallen, dass alle außer der Samsung die VA-typischen Schlieren in dunklen Farben haben. Deswegen hab ich das krumme AUO AMVA M315DVR01.0 dort vermutet.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2018)

Ernsthaft?
Interessante Logik.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. September 2018)

Ja, ernsthaft. HWinfo hatte auch das AUO ausgelesen. Logisch genug?


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2018)

Schraubst du garnicht die Monitore und guckst selber nach?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. September 2018)

Ich würde dir tatsächlich zutrauen, dass du das ernsthaft fragst.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2018)

Warum?
Tftcentral macht es bei jedem getesteten Monitor.


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2018)

Das hätte ich jetzt aber ehrlich gesagt auch erwartet. In einem Test möchte ich ja geprüfte Fakten lesen und keine Vermutungen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. September 2018)

Welche geprüften Fakten erwartet ihr euch denn von einem Aufschrauben des Monitorgehäuses? (Bzw. "Schrauben" ist es ja meist nicht, ich müsste es idR zerstören.) Wichtig sind doch die relevanten Eigenschaften des Panels bzw. Monitors, die ich auch alle ausführlich prüfe und messe - und nicht etwa der Name, die Seriennummer oder die Farbe der Platine ... Ich hoffe, ihr versteht mich.

Es gibt natürlich Websites, die ausführlicher testen. Das ist auch gut so und die haben ihre Nische und Berechtigung. Mein Anspruch ist es aber nicht, so umfassend wie möglich zu testen und bsow. das sämtliche Interpolationsverhalten zu prüfen, während 99 % ohnehin die native Auflösung verwenden (sollten). Wenn andere auf Monitor spezialisierte Seiten sich die Zeit dafür nehmen - gerne doch. Bei mir ist es aber auch immer eine Frage des Aufwands und der Verhältnismäßigkeit. Es geht hier vorrangig um die  Eigenschaft als Gaming-Monitor. Ich schau aber auch nach links und rechts. Meist wird ja nicht nur drauf gezockt, sondern auch mal ein Bild bearbeitet oder Video geschnitten. Daher messe ich auch Sachen wie die Farbraumabdeckung.

Außerdem, finde ich, macht einen guten Testbericht nicht die reine Anzahl der Tests, sondern auch das Beschränken aufs Wesentliche aus.  Klar suggerieren seitenweise Messungen Qualität. Wenn man aber nur die Ergebnisse hinklatscht, die Interpretation bzw. Bewertung aber knapp hält oder ganz weglässt, finde ich, testet man am Leser vorbei. Journalismus ist das dann nicht. Schlimmer noch: Wenn man den Leser als Laien mit Messergebnissen alleine lässt, zwingt ihn das zu eigenen Interpretationen, was zu gefährlichem Halbwissen und Pseudoexpertentum führt, das in Foren weitergetragen wird und auch mir hier regelmäßig um die Ohren fliegt.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will meine Tests nicht so knapp wie möglich halten. Andererseits will ich ja auch ihn die relevanten(!) Sachen ausführlicher testen und dem Monitor-Nerd genauso wie dem interessierten Laien gleichermaßen einen hilfreichen Test bieten.. Die Reaktionszeit beispielsweise testet KEINER außer Prad und TFTcentral. Habe dafür einen Riesenaufwand mit einem Ingenieursbüro betrieben. Im Nachhinein überlege ich schon: Wird's mir vom Leser gedankt? Es gibt Webseiten, die haben keinerlei Testequipment und speißen den Leser mit ihren Gaming-Eindrücken ab, oder - noch dreister - haben oft nicht mal ein Testmuster, beten das Datenblatt runter und schimpfen das dann Test. Okay, das kommt nicht oft vor und die sind damit auch nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Aber ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Mein Testsystem ist nicht starr, wird regelmäßig überarbeitet - um nicht zu sagen: erweitert und verbessert. Ich will mich nicht in zahlreichen Tests verlieren, sondern dem Leser das bieten, worauf es ankommt. Deswegen bin ich auch hier unterwegs, um einen Überblick zu bekommen was euch interessiert und worauf es ankommt. Deswegen diskutiere ich gerne mit euch darüber. Aber um das nun abzurunden: Ein Öffnen des Gehäuses, nur um den Panel-Namen eindeutig zu identifizieren, gehört wirklich nicht dazu.


----------

